# Yummy Pasta Salad Recipes?



## sebrinaw (Jan 28, 2002)

Now that summer is here I am craving some pasta salad. Not the nasty old kind you get a Kentucky Fried Chicken








Anyone care to share.
Thanks


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for some too. Mine are pretty standard... I add diced ham, cheese, tomatoes, cukes, green onion, and salad dressing (I love blue cheese) to the pasta. Or tuna, cheese, peas. I want to try some kind of Greek salad this summer -- peppers, feta, olives, simple dressing, red onion, I guess. And I want to try making one with egg salad mixed in.

Any good potato salad recipes, too?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Bump


----------



## P-chan (Jan 23, 2004)

I love love love Mollie Katzen's Marinated Pasta Salad from The Enchanted Broccoli Forest:

1 lb. orecchiette pasta (or other chunky pasta. Don't use the regular mini-shells, they don''t stand up too well)
6 T. olive oil
4 T. red wine vinegar
1.5 t. salt
4-6 garlic cloves, minced
1 to 2 cups finely minced red onion
.5 cup grated parmesan
2 bell peppers, any colors, minced
1 big cucumber, peeled, seeded, and minced
a big handful of minced fresh basil
a big handful of minced fresh parsley
Fresh black pepper
Yummy additions: cherry tomatoes, olives, toasted pine nuts, cubes of fresh mozzerella, garden-fresh peas

Cook the pasta until al dente. Drain and put in a large bowl.
Combine the oil, vinegar, salt, garlic, onion, and parmesan. Add to the pasta, mix well, and allow to cool.
Add the rest of the ingredients and mix well. Serve immediately or chill.
(Side note: these amounts make a "double batch" as compared to the original recipe in the book. This version makes a nice big batch, suitable for a week's worth of lunches or for taking to a picnic)

eta: this is very garlicky! sometimes i roast the garloc to tone it down.


----------

